# Tipping and Trump



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

My neighbor waited on one of the Trump kids last night. 250 tab. 50 tip

I showed a picture of the check to 3 or 4 pax last night. 
All said he should have tipped better.

Then not one of them tipped :frowner:


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

wallae said:


> My neighbor waited on one of the Trump kids last night. 250 tab. 50 tip
> 
> I showed a picture of the check to 3 or 4 pax last night.
> All said he should have tipped better.
> ...


id take a 20% tip anyday


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

wallae said:


> My neighbor waited on one of the Trump kids last night. 250 tab. 50 tip
> 
> I showed a picture of the check to 3 or 4 pax last night.
> All said he should have tipped better.
> ...


$50 tip on a $250 tab is pretty solid. Just because hes rich doesnt mean he needs to give your neighbor all his money


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

wallae said:


> My neighbor waited on one of the Trump kids last night. 250 tab. 50 tip
> 
> I showed a picture of the check to 3 or 4 pax last night.
> All said he should have tipped better.
> ...


That's why I say pax should be treated as pets. Most are stupid.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Denver Dick said:


> id take a 20% tip anyday $50 tip on a $250 tab is pretty solid. Just because hes rich doesnt mean he needs to give your neighbor all his money


Its about the pax not tipping, after talking like Rockefeller's... not Trump:coolio:


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

15%=standard tip
20%=excellent service
30%+=excellent service+you got some free stuff

Bartender rules=I get a free drink? You get how much that drink would have cost.

10%=cabs and drivers
$2 minimum=any takeout that you pick up
$5 minimum=any delivery driver

If it takes an extra $2 to make someone smile and be happy to see you again, spend the 2 ****ing dollars.


You're. Welcome.


----------



## starshipubers (Jan 1, 2020)

wallae said:


> My neighbor waited on one of the Trump kids last night. 250 tab. 50 tip
> 
> I showed a picture of the check to 3 or 4 pax last night.
> All said he should have tipped better.
> ...


That's exactly what someone like that would. I'm sure your neighbor was quite happy to have the $50 tip.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

To want more is just pure greedy.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Trump haters are going to hate. Good news for the haters, Trump plans to step down in 2024.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

MasterAbsher said:


> Trump haters are going to hate. Good news for the haters, Trump plans to step down in 2024.


He'll stroke out way before 2024


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It never ceases to amaze me how people expect celebrities or rich people to be overly generous. 20% is great 25% fantastic but this receipt on Instagram crap is just that.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

wallae said:


> My neighbor waited on one of the Trump kids last night. 250 tab. 50 tip
> 
> I showed a picture of the check to 3 or 4 pax last night.
> All said he should have tipped better.
> ...


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 400803


I don't give a sheet


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

wallae said:


> My neighbor waited on one of the Trump kids last night. 250 tab. 50 tip
> 
> I showed a picture of the check to 3 or 4 pax last night.
> All said he should have tipped better.
> ...


If that was Michael Jordan the Tip would have been $0.00


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> 15%=standard tip
> 20%=excellent service
> 30%+=excellent service+you got some free stuff
> 
> ...


I agree with all except I've never heard of tipping to pickup your own takeout food. Why tip? They took your order over the phone or electronically why is it necessary?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> I agree with all except I've never heard of tipping to pickup your own takeout food. Why tip? They took your order over the phone or electronically why is it necessary?


Because someone, most likely a wait staff person had to stop what they were doing and pack your order. That possibly took them away from taking care of their tables a little better.

Now I know in some restaurants the Host/Hostess does all to go orders or they have some non tipped position doing it. Around my area most are done by tipped wait staff.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

wallae said:


> My neighbor waited on one of the Trump kids last night. 250 tab. 50 tip
> 
> I showed a picture of the check to 3 or 4 pax last night.
> All said he should have tipped better.
> ...


Very ungrateful of your friend


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> He'll stroke out way before 2024


Oh I say, given your high moral ground, virtue signaling Progressive Left political leanings, why aren't you halfway to that Socialist utopia that is Venezuela by now?

Why stay here? Just asking for a friend :laugh:

Oh wait...










Once again, the amazing Candace Owens continues to be right. :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

wallae said:


> My neighbor waited on one of the Trump kids last night. 250 tab. 50 tip
> 
> I showed a picture of the check to 3 or 4 pax last night.
> All said he should have tipped better.
> ...


Like In president Trump? Lol, pretty sure it was not his kids. 


wallae said:


> My neighbor waited on one of the Trump kids last night. 250 tab. 50 tip
> 
> I showed a picture of the check to 3 or 4 pax last night.
> All said he should have tipped better.
> ...


Pretty sure Trump kids don't take Uber or lyft lol. at least they tipped if so. If it was Obama's kids they would have not tipped and those ratchet girls would give you a 1 star. Trump 2020. Done deal.


----------



## Jleakakos (Jul 17, 2019)

Trump 2020


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Jleakakos said:


> Trump 2020


Trump 2020, the year he strokes out.


----------



## Jleakakos (Jul 17, 2019)

If you don't like him return the money from the tax cuts you get.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> I agree with all except I've never heard of tipping to pickup your own takeout food. Why tip? They took your order over the phone or electronically why is it necessary?





FLKeys said:


> Because someone, most likely a wait staff person had to stop what they were doing and pack your order. That possibly took them away from taking care of their tables a little better.
> 
> Now I know in some restaurants the Host/Hostess does all to go orders or they have some non tipped position doing it. Around my area most are done by tipped wait staff.


Actually, I wanted to tip to chef, Not to server. Chefs in the kitchen made my delicious foods with safe food handling. When chef quit from that restaurant, food quality is not my liking and I stopped going there. So I believe tipping him could keep Chefs in that restaurant.
Back in 50 year ago, server may be playing in important role to get foods faster for his/her table, but now a day, servers can't do anything to get food faster for his table. This job is being controlled by a person in the kitchen now. So People in the kitchen are entitled to be tipped.


----------



## Wonder Will (Dec 9, 2019)

wallae said:


> My neighbor waited on one of the Trump kids last night. 250 tab. 50 tip
> 
> I showed a picture of the check to 3 or 4 pax last night.
> All said he should have tipped better.
> ...


I got a $55 tip on a $11 ride last month!


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Cdub2k said:


> If that was Michael Jordan the Tip would have been $0.00


Had it been Cardi B the waiter would not have been paid and would have been drugged along with whatever change in their pocket stolen.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Actually, I wanted to tip to chef, Not to server. Chefs in the kitchen made my delicious foods with safe food handling. When chef quit from that restaurant, food quality is not my liking and I stopped going there. So I believe tipping him could keep Chefs in that restaurant.
> Back in 50 year ago, server may be playing in important role to get foods faster for his/her table, but now a day, servers can't do anything to get food faster for his table. This job is being controlled by a person in the kitchen now. So People in the kitchen are entitled to be tipped.


I thought that's why they split their tips with the kitchen and other nontipped roles.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> I thought that's why they split their tips with the kitchen and other nontipped roles.


That's why servers and kitchen staffs fight in many restaurants. That's why some restaurants keep a tip jar at the reception cash counter and that way they could share all tips equally to every one. Most of servers don't like it that's what I've heard. These days, servers also are entitled to get minimum wages not like old age.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

He's got another 4 1/2 years so buckle up buttercups....


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> 15%=standard tip
> 20%=excellent service
> 30%+=excellent service+you got some free stuff
> 
> ...


I even tip at the drive through car washes. That's what I call....Income Distribution!



Dekero said:


> He's got another 4 1/2 years so buckle up buttercups....


Buttercup does not agree. Dirty Donald will now have time to revive his Trump University.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Gods gift to America will easily get re-elected.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Can't wait until he's voted out in the Fall. As a conservative, he's a national disgrace.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

JaredJ said:


> Can't wait until he's voted out in the Fall.


Fall of 2024 ✔


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Fall of 2024 ✔


He's not getting re-elected. He's a national embarrassment.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

JaredJ said:


> Can't wait until he's voted out in the Fall. As a conservative, he's a national disgrace.


As a liberal, I can't wait till he's out either


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Because someone, most likely a wait staff person had to stop what they were doing and pack your order. That possibly took them away from taking care of their tables a little better.
> 
> Now I know in some restaurants the Host/Hostess does all to go orders or they have some non tipped position doing it. Around my area most are done by tipped wait staff.


In my area, you should tip the host, making that point moot


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

JaredJ said:


> Can't wait until he's voted out in the Fall. As a conservative, he's a national disgrace.


RINO


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

JaredJ said:


> He's not getting re-elected. He's a national embarrassment.


See!! You can be a conservative and moral and still know right from wrong, Just because you tend to lean on the right with fiscal and moral issues does not make you a low information cult follower.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Jleakakos said:


> If you don't like him return the money from the tax cuts you get.


I ended up paying 17k in taxes last year, so much for Dotards tax cuts.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> I ended up paying 17k in taxes last year, so much for Dotards tax cuts.


Thank you for your contribution... I will spend on widely...errr wisely


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Jleakakos said:


> If you don't like him return the money from the tax cuts you get.


what money???


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

T-Pain tipped me $1 when he was my pax.


----------



## Jleakakos (Jul 17, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> I ended up paying 17k in taxes last year, so much for Dotards tax cuts.


Sure you did. And it would have been higher before the tax cut.



JaredJ said:


> He's not getting re-elected. He's a national embarrassment.


Two things: you are not a conservative and who's going to beat him Pocahontas? Lol



MajorBummer said:


> what money???


Can you lower the tax bracket, so therefore you pay less in taxes. You can't spin this one


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Jleakakos said:


> Sure you did. And it would have been higher before the tax cut.
> 
> 
> Two things: you are not a conservative and who's going to beat him Pocahontas? Lol
> ...


I actually ended paying more taxes, so much for the scam tax cut. It only benefitted the super rich.


----------



## Jleakakos (Jul 17, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> I actually ended paying more taxes, so much for the scam tax cut. It only benefitted the super rich.
> [/QUOT


how so? The standard deduction was doubled and the tax bracket was lowered. Sounds like you just don't like Trump. Why don't you get back the money you receive from the tax cuts?


----------



## Dilf411 (Jan 27, 2020)

I drove during a Trump rally. A lot of tippers from the rally but all smaller tips in the range of $1-$3. Very nice, respectful people.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

wallae said:


> My neighbor waited on one of the Trump kids last night. 250 tab. 50 tip
> 
> I showed a picture of the check to 3 or 4 pax last night.
> All said he should have tipped better.
> ...


bill gates came to a restaurant i worked at in the early 2000s. he left no tip and the waiter asked him if there was anything wrong with the service. he said "if you want to make more money get a better job"


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Dilf411 said:


> I drove during a Trump rally. A lot of tippers from the rally but all smaller tips in the range of $1-$3. Very nice, respectful people.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> I ended up paying 17k in taxes last year, so much for Dotards tax cuts.


How badly did you manage to eff up your life?



JaredJ said:


> He's not getting re-elected. He's a national embarrassment.


Who beats him?


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

AsleepAtTheWheel said:


> Like In president Trump? Lol, pretty sure it was not his kids.
> 
> Pretty sure Trump kids don't take Uber or lyft lol. at least they tipped if so. If it was Obama's kids they would have not tipped and those ratchet girls would give you a 1 star. Trump 2020. Done deal.


The only way the Trump brats will use Uber is when my tax dollars pay for it just like everything they do.


----------



## Jleakakos (Jul 17, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> The only way the Trump brats will use Uber is when my tax dollars pay for it just like everything they do.


I think you mistaken them for the obamas


----------

